# Früher mal ein Star: Wer ist das?



## astrosfan (8 Juni 2009)

In den *70er Jahren spielte diese 52-jährige Schauspielerin* 
in einem der erfolgreichsten Filme der Welt mit. 
Wisst Ihr, *welcher Streifen gemeint ist?*


​


----------



## Mandalorianer (8 Juni 2009)

ganz klar erkannt star wars Carrie Fisher


----------



## astrosfan (8 Juni 2009)

Rischtisch :thumbup:​ 


 
*Carrie Fisher war als Prinzessin Leia Organa 1977* 
erstmals in der ’Star Wars’-Saga zu sehen.​


----------



## astrosfan (8 Juni 2009)

In den *80ern spielte diese Schauspielerin* in einem der 
erfolgreichsten Liebesfilme aller Zeiten mit. 
*Wissen Ihr, welcher Film gemeint ist?*​*
*


----------



## Tokko (9 Juni 2009)

Jennifer Grey / Dirty Dancing ?


----------



## astrosfan (10 Juni 2009)

:3dclap:

Hammermäßig! Wie hast Du die erkannt? 





Jennifer Grey war an der Seite von *Patrick Swayze in ’Dirty Dancing’ zu sehen.* Nach einer Rundumerneuerung ist die Schauspielerin *kaum noch wiederzuerkennen.

* *Und genau diese Schönheits-OPs haben Jennifer auch die Karriere gekostet.* Als sich die Schauspielerin nach dem ’Dirty Dancing’-Erfolg die Nase richten ließ, bekam sie eine Ewigkeit keine einzige Rolle mehr. Der Grund: *Ohne ihren markanten “Hubbel“ auf dem Näschen sah Jennifer aus wie jede andere *- sie hatte sich tatsächlich ihr berühmtes Markenzeichen wegschnibbeln lassen. Tja, und jetzt hat sie offenbar noch ein paar Verjüngungs-OPs obendrauf gelegt...
​


----------



## astrosfan (10 Juni 2009)

Gleich noch eins 






Dieses *sympathische Lächeln* hat schon in den 70ern die deutschen
Fernsehzuschauer verzaubert. *Um welchen Kinderstar **handelt **es sich?


*​


----------



## Claudia (10 Juni 2009)

ist das Inger Nilsson / Pippi Langstrupmf ?


----------



## karstenno (10 Juni 2009)

also carrie eindeutig aber jennifer.....


----------



## astrosfan (10 Juni 2009)

Jo genau, Claudia :thumbup:





Sie hat ein Haus, ein Äffchen und ein Pferd! 
*Inger Nilsson heißt die Schauspielerin, **die als Pippi Langstrumpf* 
(voller Name: Pippilotta Viktualia Rollgardina Pfefferminza Efraimstochter Langstrumpf) 
*die Villa Kunterbunt aufwirbelte.*​*
*


----------



## astrosfan (10 Juni 2009)

Weils so gut läuft gleich noch eins 






Wer ist *diese Film-Schönheit?* 
Sie war ganze acht Jahre als 
*Kinderstar in einer US-Serie* zu sehen. 
Welche Serie ist gemeint?​


----------



## Claudia (10 Juni 2009)

Das ist Keshia Knight Pulliam / Bill Cosby Show oder?
*
*


----------



## tommie3 (10 Juni 2009)

Die kleine Rudy?


----------



## Max100 (10 Juni 2009)

dem würde ich mich anschließen wollen


----------



## astrosfan (11 Juni 2009)

Richtig :thumbup:
War wohl zu einfach 





*Die ’Bill Cosby Show’!* Als jüngste Tochter der Familie, Rudy Huxtable, unterhielt uns *Keshia Knight Pulliam* über 177 Folgen.​


----------



## astrosfan (11 Juni 2009)

Vielleicht mal eine schwerere Nuss 





In den 70ern war diese *Schauspiel-Schönheit der absolute Fernseh-Hit*. 
Aber mit welcher Serie?

​


----------



## Claudia (11 Juni 2009)

ist das Jaclyn Smith aus Drei Engel für Charlie?


----------



## astrosfan (12 Juni 2009)

Wieder richtig :thumbup:





*Jaclyn Smith* (rechts) war über 113 Folgen als Kelly Garrett
in der Erfolgsserie *’3 Engel für Charlie’* zu sehen...

​


----------



## astrosfan (12 Juni 2009)

Nächstes :thumbup:





Diese rothaarige Schönheit war einst ein *großer US-Kinderstar*. 
Heute kennt man sie in Deutschland nur noch im Zusammenhang mit der Serie,
die sie einst berühmt gemacht hat.
Wer ist sie? Wie heißt die Serie?

​


----------



## Claudia (12 Juni 2009)

das ist einfach

Melissa Gilbert Unsere kleine Farm


----------



## astrosfan (12 Juni 2009)

Oh weia - so schnell gelöst lol6 
Respekt, Claudia :thumbup:





Ich fands kaum zu glauben, aber *Melissa Gilber*t war 
die kleine *Laura Ingalls Wilder* aus der 
Serie *"Unsere kleine Farm“ (Foto: Rechts*). 
Einige Jahre älter und ohne die prüden Klamotten erkennt 
man sie kaum wieder - naja, bis auf Claudia ​


----------



## astrosfan (12 Juni 2009)

Mal sehen, ob's mit Männer auch so leicht wird 





Kaum zu glauben, aber dieser *Strahlemann *wurde *2002 *
durch seine Rolle in einem *Horror-Streifen* weltberühmt. 
Erkennt Ihr ihn wieder? 

​


----------



## Claudia (12 Juni 2009)

da rate ich jetzt mal ist das Stephan Enquist aus Darkness?


----------



## astrosfan (12 Juni 2009)

Nein, der ist es nicht.


----------



## Katzun (12 Juni 2009)

astrosfan schrieb:


> Kaum zu glauben, aber dieser *Strahlemann *wurde *2002 *
> durch seine Rolle in einem *Horror-Streifen* weltberühmt.
> Erkennt Ihr ihn wieder?




jep, das ist Florian Silbereisen in "Feste der Volksmusik" auf der ARD (ist mir schlecht )


----------



## astrosfan (12 Juni 2009)

Könnte fast sein rofl3

Aber nein - der Flori ist es auch nicht 

Tipp: Er schaut in dem Film gerne in den Fernseher


----------



## Katzun (12 Juni 2009)

"the ring" ist der film stimmts? stimmts? stimmts?


----------



## astrosfan (12 Juni 2009)

Yo, stimmt genau :thumbup:





*David Dorfman* spielte im Horror-Schocker ’*Ring*’ 
den unheimlichen Aidan Keller... 

​


----------



## astrosfan (15 Juni 2009)

Ein kurzer *Zwischenstand*:

Bisher richtig gelöst haben:

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

*1x gollum11 
1x Tokko
4x claudia332003
1x Katzun*

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


Wer von Euch weitermachen will... und bitte... 

​


----------



## Claudia (15 Juni 2009)

na dann mache ich mal weiter





wer ist dieser Hans guck in die Luft der im alter von 10 Jahren in der Serie 
mit einem großen deutschen Schauspieler zu sehen war​


----------



## astrosfan (16 Juni 2009)

Uih, schwer!
David Bennent?

(Der hat aber wohl in keiner Serie mitgespielt.)


----------



## Claudia (16 Juni 2009)

nein astrofan das ist er nicht


----------



## Katzun (17 Juni 2009)

ich sag mal Henry Thomas aus ET


----------



## Claudia (17 Juni 2009)

nein auch nicht ist eine deutsch/kanadische Serie und ist aus den 80zigern


----------



## Katzun (17 Juni 2009)

Christopher Stanton in Der kleine Vampir???


----------



## Claudia (17 Juni 2009)

:thumbup: stimmt Katzun





Christopher Stanton spielte 1985/86 den Anton Bohnensack in " Der kleine Vampir " an der Seite von Gerd Fröbe​


----------



## Katzun (18 Juni 2009)

dann mach ich mal weiter





Sie hat früher milllionen von männerherzen verzückt und in einigen ganz bekannten komödien mitgespielt​


----------



## hennes21 (18 Juni 2009)

Ich denke Doris Day


----------



## Katzun (18 Juni 2009)

richtig hennes21:thumbup:



​

war wohl zu einfach... du bist dran


----------



## astrosfan (30 Juni 2009)

Dann mach ich mal kurz weiter 





DIESER Milchbubi war in den 90ern einer der niedlichsten Nachwuchsschauspieler Hollywoods. 
Doch seit seinem Wachstumsschub ist es ruhig um den Kinderstar geworden. 
Durch welchen Film ist er weltberühmt geworden?​


----------



## Veflux (1 Juli 2009)

brrr....schwer....irgendwie fällt mir grad garkein Kinderstar ein....ist es der Junge aus Roesanne?


----------



## bibabaer (1 Juli 2009)

Das ist *Haley Joel Osment*, der mit Bruce Willis in The Sixth Sense gespielt hat 
Wer will, kann weitermachen...danke!


----------



## astrosfan (2 Juli 2009)

Beweisfoto noch 





Da bibabaer nicht will,
wer macht weiter?​


----------



## Tokko (3 Juli 2009)

*

*

*Diese Lady war ab den 70er ein sehr beliebter Star und auch in diversen Serien zu sehen.
Insgesamt konnte man sie in mehr als 30 Filme/Serien bewundern.*

*Anfang der 90er wurde es aber ruhig um sie.*​


----------



## astrosfan (3 Juli 2009)

Ist das *Kristy McNichol *aus* "*Eine amerikanische Familie"? 

Sieht doch leicht älter aus. 
Ich war damals in sie verschossen.


----------



## Tokko (3 Juli 2009)

Mein lieber Scholli.

Ich finde die keinerlei Ähnlichkeit mehr mit früher.

Aber es ist richtig



​


----------



## astrosfan (3 Juli 2009)

DIESER coole Typ war *in den 90 Jahren* in einer erfolgreichen US-Serie zu sehen. 
Kaum zu glauben, aber damals spielte er *einen kleinen, schmächtigen Sonderling*. 
In *welcher Serie spielte er mit?*​*
*


----------



## Claudia (3 Juli 2009)

ist das Jaleel White der Steven „Steve" Q. Urkel in Alle unter einem Dach gespielt hat?


----------



## Katzun (3 Juli 2009)

claudia332003 schrieb:


> ist das Jaleel White der Steven „Steve" Q. Urkel in Alle unter einem Dach gespielt hat?




wollt ich auch eben sagen, die augen haben ihn verraten


----------



## astrosfan (5 Juli 2009)

Ja, richtig :thumbup:





Schauspieler Jaleel White spielte in *166 der 215 Folgen von *
*’Alle unter einem Dach’* das kauzige Genie Steve Urkel. 
Mit seinem heutigen Aussehen hätte White die Rolle 
*damals sicher nicht bekommen...*​*
*


----------



## astrosfan (13 Juli 2009)

Damit es hier wieder weiter geht,
wer ist das?





Er war 1982 ein großer Kinderstar und spielte in einem Kultfilm mit.​


----------



## Claudia (6 Aug. 2009)

astro das ist schwer da komm eich auch nicht drauf


----------



## astrosfan (7 Aug. 2009)

Gut, dann löse ichs mal auf:





*Henry Thomas* spielte den kleinen Elliott in ’*E.T.* - Der Außerirdische’.

Wer will, kann gerne weitermachen ​


----------



## astrosfan (31 Aug. 2009)

Mal wieder ein Neuer 





210 Folgen lang spielte dieser Schauspieler in den 70er Jahren 
die Hauptrolle in einer der berühmtesten US-Serien 
der TV-Geschichte. 
Wer ist es?​


----------



## madmeier (12 Sep. 2009)

Gute nacht mum, gute nacht dad, gute nacht grandma, gute nacht kuh......

Richard Thomas alias john boy walton sofort erkannt am muttermal auf der wange


----------



## astrosfan (13 Sep. 2009)

Genau richtig, madmeier! :thumbup:​ 


​ 
*Richard Thomas spielte den John-Boy (oben rechts)* in der Kultserie ’Die Waltons’... 

​


----------



## madmeier (13 Sep. 2009)

Und wer ist das? Heute immer noch ein star


----------



## kervin1 (22 Nov. 2010)

Nettes Fragespiel.


----------



## NAFFTIE (1 Feb. 2011)

ist das der Mann von Katy Perry ?
Russell Brand


----------



## Muli (7 Feb. 2011)

Könnte das Mel Gibson sein? Die Augen kommen mir so bekannt vor ...
Aber irgendwie sind die Harre bissl zu dunkel ...


----------



## walme (16 März 2012)

tippe auch auf *Mel Gibson*


----------



## astrosfan (16 März 2012)

madmeier war das letzte Mal 2010 hier. Glaube nicht, dass wir von ihm noch ne Antwort kriegen 
Mein Tipp ist auch Mel Gibson ganz jung.


----------



## astrosfan (16 März 2012)

Zum Neustart des Threads mal ein schwieriges Rätsel:


 
Wer schaut heute so aus?

Tipp: Kino​


----------



## walme (16 März 2012)

"The L Word" Lady *Kelly McGillis ?*​


----------



## astrosfan (16 März 2012)

Hammerschnell  Wow. Richtig. Miss Top Gun 


 

Machst Du weiter?
​


----------



## walme (16 März 2012)

zur Zeit häufig im TV



​


----------



## astrosfan (17 März 2012)

Hatte zuerst an "Marcy Darcy" Amanda Bearse gedacht... 

Ist das “Little House on the Prairie” star Alison Arngrim?


----------



## walme (17 März 2012)

ja das ist Alison Arngrim 
sehr gut
bin gespannt auf das nächste rätsel​


----------



## astrosfan (17 März 2012)

Mal was Leichteres. 
Hier kommt wieder jemand, der früher mal ein Star war und heute nicht mehr bekannt ist 





​


----------



## walme (18 März 2012)

ist *Jennifer Grey* es ?


 
die tanzmaus​


----------



## astrosfan (18 März 2012)

Ja, ganz genau. Jennifer Grey :thumbup:


----------



## walme (18 März 2012)

Kinderstar (lockenkopf)



 

viel spass beim suchen​


----------



## DER SCHWERE (18 März 2012)

Es ist Alison Porter alias ´Curly Sue´, die mit Löwenmähne und Kulleraugen die Kinobesucher verzauberte

Ich möchte aber bitte nicht das nächste Rätsel Machen​


----------



## astrosfan (18 März 2012)

Ne heiße Braut 


Gut, dann liefer ich noch ein Rätsel.
Wer ist das?



​


----------



## Crippler (18 März 2012)

Erika Eleniak, Baywatch Girl der ersten Stunde.


----------



## astrosfan (19 März 2012)

Richtig, Crippler :thumbup:

Bitte weitermachen


----------



## astrosfan (24 März 2012)

Crippler macht nicht weiter.

Dann kommt hier ein neues Rätsel.

Wer ist das?



​


----------



## LuigiHallodri (24 März 2012)

Ich tipp mal auf Carrie Fisher (Prinzessin Leia)?


----------



## astrosfan (24 März 2012)

Richtig, LuigiHallodri - es ist Prinzessin Leia alias Carrie Fisher 





LuigiHallodri - Du bist dran ​


----------



## LuigiHallodri (25 März 2012)

Dürfte allerdings nicht allzu schwer sein:


----------



## walme (26 März 2012)

?????



 
​


----------



## LuigiHallodri (26 März 2012)

Jo walme, Treffer! Die kleine Ruby. :thumbup:


----------



## walme (27 März 2012)

dann mach ich mal weiter
*tipp: nur ein wort, in 139 filmen zu sehen*​ 


 
nicht ganz einfach​


----------



## astrosfan (30 März 2012)

Das war ja mal ne harte Nuß.
Kann es "Seka" sein? Pornstar oder sowas?​


----------



## walme (30 März 2012)

*stimmt :thumbup:*​


----------



## Q (30 März 2012)

wen ihr alles kennt


----------



## astrosfan (3 Apr. 2012)

Nächste Runde: Wer ist das?


​


----------



## Crippler (3 Apr. 2012)

Fred Savage 

Kavin Arnold - The Wonder Years


----------



## astrosfan (4 Apr. 2012)

Ja, richtig, das ist Fred Savage ("Wunderbare Jahre"):



Du bist dran, Crippler.:thumbup:​


----------



## Crippler (4 Apr. 2012)

astrosfan schrieb:


> Du bist dran, Crippler.:thumbup:



Ne danke, ich antworte lieber.


----------



## astrosfan (14 Apr. 2012)

Wer ist das hier?



​


----------



## walme (14 Apr. 2012)

Madeline Zima (Nanny's kleiner Liebling) ?​


----------



## astrosfan (16 Apr. 2012)

Ja, sehr gut. Du bist dran, Walme.​


----------



## LuigiHallodri (20 Apr. 2012)

Anscheinend gehen langsam die Jugendstars aus.
Dann frag ich mal wieder: Wer ist das?


----------



## walme (20 Apr. 2012)

sorry habs verpennt
:thx: LuigiHallodri fürs weitermachen​ 
dann rate ich mal
Tami Stronach bekannt aus 'Die unendliche Geschichte'​


----------



## LuigiHallodri (20 Apr. 2012)

Sehr gut! :thumbup: 
(Zufallsfund - ich hätte sie nicht erkannt!)


----------



## walme (20 Apr. 2012)

was einfaches​ 


​


----------



## astrosfan (8 Mai 2012)

Also das scheint das Foto von "früher" zu sein. Wie sieht sie denn heute aus?


----------



## walme (13 Mai 2012)

eines ihrer letzten bilder


----------



## Purzelinchen (13 Mai 2012)

Heidi Brühl:WOW:

Bitte weitermachen:thumbup:
Danke


----------



## Claudia (13 Mai 2012)

Purzelinchen nun bist DU dran  und musst ein Bild einstellen


----------

